# cheap college trip ideas



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

$500 is pretty solid. My week in Durango was $750


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

is that $500 with lift tickets?


----------



## tjlemoine (Jan 3, 2014)

The $500 included lodging, lift tickets, rentals, and gas money to get up there. We brought all food with us, so we didn't spend anything on food there.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

How many days was the $500 trip? IMO that's a pretty cheap trip.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

That's pretty cheap. I bought an Epic Local for Vail resorts so I can typically do a weekend for under 300.


----------



## tjlemoine (Jan 3, 2014)

We spent 4 days on the mountain and a day and a half driving each way. I know my trip was cheaper than most, but I just wanted to know if anyone else knew of any cheap places, packages, or trips out there.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Well I like Wolf Creek. Tix are cheap and you can stay in the cheap hotel in Pagosa Springs. I think the cabins are like $100 a night. Good shops for renting within walking distance of the hotel. About 30 mins to the ski area. But if you have guys that like park, Wolf doesn't have one. Gotta learn where all the natural jumps are.

Honestly though with that many people, doubt you'll be able to beat the discounts from having a bunch of people that you get somewhere like Steamboat. I don't how you handle that many people, I like riding with one or two others. :laugh:


----------



## bsrkoacar (Dec 1, 2011)

tjlemoine said:


> I'm a college student in Louisiana looking for a cheap trip. I just got back a few weeks ago from a 15 person trip I helped set up to Steamboat for about $500 a person, and I'm trying to find out if there is anywhere else we can go next year that would be cheaper. I don't mind driving. We have all different levels of skiers/boarders. Any good ideas?


This. Teton Lodging and Vacation Specials | Grand Targhee Resort - Alta Wyoming

Stay and ride for free. $65 a night on world class pow. 500+ inches per year on average.


----------

